# Probando Opera Unite!



## Tomasito (Dic 27, 2009)

Bueno, como hace ya un tiempo que vengo usando la versión 10 del navegador Opera, quise probar su nueva función: Opera Unite.
Y quiero mostrarles más o menos como es, ya que a muchos les puede servir 

Se trata de un _coso_ para compartir _cosos_ con los demás, resumidamente 
Para que se den una idea, tengo compartiendo música (con reproductor incluido), streaming de audio y video, documentos e imágenes, etc. También pueden dejar notas o subir archivos y/o documentos a mi pc.

Les dejo la dirección para que lo prueben, funciona desde cualquier navegador: http://casa.tomasito123.operaunite.com/


Tengan en cuenta de que pueden llegar a funcionar algo lentas algunas cosas (como la música) por la velocidad de mi conexión.




Saludos!


----------



## electrodan (Dic 27, 2009)

Wtf? un servidor de streamming en el navegador?

No, solo un servidor http aparentemente. Nada especial.


----------



## Tomasito (Dic 27, 2009)

electrodan dijo:


> Wtf? un servidor de streamming en el navegador?
> 
> No, solo un servidor http aparentemente. Nada especial.



http://casa.tomasito123.operaunite.com/stream/shared/peliculas/peliculas

Elegí una carpeta y hacé click en el botón 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 del archivo .avi. Se te va a reproducir adentro del navegador, similar a youtube.

Eso es streaming multimedia 

Si le hacés click en el nombre del archivo, ahí sí que te lo baja como un archivo normal, hay que embocarle al botoncito


----------

